
OMG: Our Machinery Guidebook - BerislavLopac
https://ourmachinery.com/files/guidebook.md.html
======
tomcam
Very lengthy and seemingly pretty good, but I wanted to see it applied. So...

* The home page at [https://ourmachinery.com](https://ourmachinery.com) just says "We are building something..."

* The About Us passage on the home page just says "We are game engine developers with a passion for diversity, openness and knowledge sharing etc." without saying what they do, then points you to Instagram, which shows a super diverse team of three adults and one child, but doesn't give a clue about their project(s?)

* The blog [https://ourmachinery.com/post/whats-happening-this-year/](https://ourmachinery.com/post/whats-happening-this-year/) talks about transparency but I still don't know what they do

* There's no GitHub or similar link

~~~
desdiv
I found the name Niklas Gray from one of their previous HN submissions[0].
Googling the name turned up a Github account[1] and a blog[2], but nothing
hinting at what they do, except that it's game related.

[0] [https://ourmachinery.com/post/physical-
design](https://ourmachinery.com/post/physical-design)

[1] [https://github.com/niklasfrykholm](https://github.com/niklasfrykholm)

[2]
[https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/author/NiklasGray/1016727/](https://www.gamasutra.com/blogs/author/NiklasGray/1016727/)

